

Show HN: Buffergram.com – Instagram Scheduler - mittermayr
http://buffergram.com

======
mittermayr
It's still really early, please be gentle :)

A bit on the technology behind this: Raspberry Pis (with a custom ARM cross-
build of Android's ADB), Low-Cost Android Tablets, Amazon S3. Workers are
written in Python, backend in Ruby/Sinatra, front-end is plain and simple ERB.
It's not hacking the API (like many others do), it's not using any priviledged
access to Instagram – it's really just simulating many individual humans doing
their thing, except it's done by robots.

